# Becoming an ISP



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi All,

I have got some money and time and considering becoming by own ISP. 
Any ideas or information?

Thanks


----------



## Sc0tt (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm no expert on this so I'll just give some links to relevant things that may.. or may not help. 

Article on how to be your own ISP


Another article

Fasthosts reseller ISP packages

LocustWorld's Mesh Network


If your in the EU then this is an article about the when the law changed allowing you to become your own ISP

Btw i'm not recommending any of these companies, just showing you some options.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank you very much. The articles are really helpful.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Having read the articles and made my own research as well I have decided to leave the matter out altogether. I have another plan which I would like to realise.


----------

